# Romans 11:34-36



## cih1355 (Sep 28, 2005)

Romans 11:34-36 says, "For who has known the mind of the LORD, or who became His counselor? or who has first given to Him that it might be paid back to Him again? For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. To Him be glory forever. Amen"

What does, "For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things", mean?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 28, 2005)

John 1:3 All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 28, 2005)

The verse speaks of the supremacy and sovereignty of God.

"from him" -- that is, he is the ultimate Author of everything (being)
"through him" -- that is, he is the ultimate Agency of everything (doing)
"to him" -- that is, he is the ultimate Reference point (meaning)


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## larryjf (Sep 28, 2005)

As far as the "to Him", the Geneva Bible has this note...

That is, for God, to whose glory all things are ascribed, not only things that were made, but especially his new works which he works in his elect.


----------

